# Just a few retrieve pics



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Had my two labs out at the lake yesterday to see how they are gonna like the water. My 1 yr old lab, Windsor, just dove right in the first time I threw a stick for him and never quit for a break for 45 mins. He was having a blast and so was I.

When i got home with him the gf thought it would be a good idea to take our 7-8 month old, Lucky, took her time and thought it was a little cold, but was eventually having a blast. We let her retrieve until she got bored after around a half hour. Then she just played around some and we came back to town. I managed to snap a few pics of Lucky with my cellphone so I figured I would post a few. Really wish I woulda had the camera tho cuz the pics are the greatest.

[siteimg]7081[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7082[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7083[/siteimg]
[siteimg]7084[/siteimg]


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say they're pretty darn good pics for a cell phone camera!!!


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Great pics looks like ya had fun .Just an idea but i never throw sticks for my dogs .Bumbers and dummys only . I think its a bad thing to teach them and alsoi have read that it makes them want to chew . Must be something to it none of my dogs chew .

Irish 
:beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I plan on getting a bumper soon, just haven't had the chance. They were starting to chew on the sticks as you said. I had a blast and it seemed like Lucky and Windsor did too.

Both scared themselves and me once. I threw the stick out a little further for Windsor once and he found a dropoff and it caught him off-guard and he went under for a second. This was his first time really being in the water so we both got a lil shook up. After that I just stayed away from there for now as I wasn't dressed for diving in. Next time I'll bring some trunks and be out there with him.

Lucky scared me in the same exact spot. My girlfriend was throwing the stick and i forgot to tell her there was a drop off there and not to throw anything there. Well Lucky went under and just as I was starting to go for the water she came back up. What a relief!!! It was also her first time out in the water.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

It is great to see you were able to get out and spend quality time with the dogs and girlfriend.Looks like your dogs had a real blast!!!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Those are great pics. dogs are looking like they are loveing life. :beer:


----------

